# Help A teacher out! Southbend Horizontal Milling Machine



## mrpitz (Apr 10, 2014)

Hello I started teaching in a new district last fall and have been racking my brain about this machine.  Can anyone help me with identifying and or helping me get it running if it is worth it.  I know it is a Southbend Horizontal Milling Machine.  So far internet searches have resulted in nothing.  Please help see Pictures.  Thanks 
Mr.Pitz


----------



## OldMachinist (Apr 10, 2014)

South bend Sturdimil made in England by Elliot.

http://www.lathes.co.uk/elliottmillers/page8.html


----------



## Thomas Paine (Apr 10, 2014)

what's wrong with it?


----------



## mrpitz (Apr 10, 2014)

Machine Tuns on but Feed levers do not move.  Talked with other Teachers and they don't remember the last time it was used.  

Also, any Project ideas for the machine? 

Thanks.  
Mr. Pitz


----------



## schor (Apr 10, 2014)

Obviously that piece of metal with the cylindrical and circle stuff on it has to go. I'll be by tomorrow morning to take it off your hands.

A good starter project would be cutting keyways.


----------



## pineyfolks (Apr 10, 2014)

Nice machine. Did someone add a tool box to the top of the overarm or is that an electrical box?


----------



## itsme_Bernie (Apr 10, 2014)

Wow Don!  You totally nailed that one!  Wow!

Nice LW Dividing head on the table too... 


Bernie


----------



## OldMachinist (Apr 11, 2014)

Does the feed motor(red arrow) come on when you flip the switch(blue arrow)?


----------



## mrpitz (Apr 11, 2014)

Some teacher did make the tool box on the top it has the other spindles in it.  When I push that button the spindle spins and when I release the button it stops.   

Thanks 
Mr. Pitz


----------



## mrpitz (Apr 11, 2014)

Here are some pictures of the knobs on the machine


----------



## schor (Apr 11, 2014)

Does the feed motor turn on when you hit the start button by the feed levers? If not then you need to check the electrical.


----------



## OldMachinist (Apr 11, 2014)

Now I see those buttons are for the spindle rotation and jog. It's been 20 years since I last saw or used one of these South Bend mills so I'm trying to remember what does what. Does one of the front push buttons turn on the feed motor?


----------



## mrpitz (Apr 11, 2014)

OldMachinist said:


> Now I see those buttons are for the spindle rotation and jog. It's been 20 years since I last saw or used one of these South Bend mills so I'm trying to remember what does what. Does one of the front push buttons turn on the feed motor?



Yes when I push one of those buttons it fires on the power to the motor and the other turns on the spindle.


----------



## OldMachinist (Apr 11, 2014)

With the feed motor running will the feed levers engage?


----------



## Bill C. (Apr 11, 2014)

mrpitz said:


> Machine Tuns on but Feed levers do not move.  Talked with other Teachers and they don't remember the last time it was used.
> 
> Also, any Project ideas for the machine?
> 
> ...



I like using a horizontal milling machine.  We used to clamp plate stock square to the table then using a face mill square up stock to length. Hope you can get the machine fixed and running.


----------



## mrpitz (Apr 16, 2014)

OldMachinist said:


> With the feed motor running will the feed levers engage?


They Lift up or down but no sound of gears meshing or grinding.


----------

